# What is the Psaltery and was it used in Classical Music?



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

Bob Stewart - Seasons of the Year

I found this video. I'm not sure if it's the same thing as a hammer-dulcimer or similar types of common instruments but it has a Medieval feel to it that made me want to ask if this was once a common European instrument, and if so, did any composers we know about write for it.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Google is your friend 

https://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/classical/search?search_query=+Psaltery+


----------



## Chromatose (Jan 18, 2016)

Pugg said:


> Google is your friend
> 
> https://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/classical/search?search_query=+Psaltery+


It may be your friend but to constantly pull google out for everything is cheating, when people can pull the information from something they personally know it's so much more impressive.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Chromatose said:


> It may be your friend but to constantly pull google out for everything is cheating, when people can pull the information from something they personally know it's so much more impressive.


O.M.G who cares, the internet was invented for us all.


----------



## Chromatose (Jan 18, 2016)

Pugg said:


> O.M.G who cares, the internet was invented for us all.


No disputing this, for some reason I feel as if you think I'm getting on your case across multiple threads but I'm really not I'm just responding what I read in the posts with the genuine spontaneous reaction I have, don't take it personally.

I'm not saying I don't use google and of course it's our friend. Was just having some fun, loosen up.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Chromatose said:


> No disputing this, for some reason I feel as if you think I'm getting on your case across multiple threads but I'm really not I'm just responding what I read in the posts with the genuine spontaneous reaction I have, don't take it personally.
> 
> I'm not saying I don't use google and of course it's our friend. Was just having some fun, loosen up.


Fair enough, we are okay. :cheers:


----------



## Chromatose (Jan 18, 2016)

Pugg said:


> Fair enough, we are okay. :cheers:


Cheers.. :cheers:

Oh and OP, forgive us for hijacking your posts' original intent... What is the psaltery and was it used in classical music. Okay, go people and on topic.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

regenmusic said:


> Bob Stewart - Seasons of the Year
> 
> I found this video. I'm not sure if it's the same thing as a hammer-dulcimer or similar types of common instruments but it has a Medieval feel to it that made me want to ask if this was once a common European instrument, and if so, did any composers we know about write for it.


Yes it is, at least in the form of a clavisimbalum. There are recordings using it by Tasto Solo and maybe Rene Clemencic, I'd have to check.


----------



## Biffo (Mar 7, 2016)

The name that immediately comes to mind is David Munrow. He has a section on the psaltery in the booklet that accompanies the album 'Instruments of the Middle Ages and Renaissance '. He couples it with the dulcimer saying they are basically the same instrument - a soundbox with strings - though the psaltery is plucked and the dulcimer struck with hammers. The psaltery arrived in Europe from the Near East during the 12th century, brought back by crusaders. The musical example he gives is a Hymn to St Magnus from the 12th century.

Munrow also uses a psaltery to accompany the motet 'S'on me regarde' (anon) in the Ars antiqua section (Disc 1) of the album 'Music of the Gothic Era (DG Archiv).


----------



## larold (Jul 20, 2017)

I run into psalters all the time in church. It is music based in the Psalms, which happens to be another word for songs. My favorite Psalm -- 139 -- is used in Rutter's wonderful 2003 psalter "Wings of the Morning." I couldn't find a YouTube recording; it is on this Rutter collection, among others:

https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/51eWFOPaxCL._SS500.jpg

You can hear 30 seconds of it here: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B005OQCBYI/ref=sr_1_1_rd?_encoding=UTF8&child=B005OQCCO2&qid=1518881058&sr=1-1</a>


----------



## Michael Diemer (Nov 12, 2017)

The psaltery? Isn't that the thing you use to season your food?


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Michael Diemer said:


> The psaltery? Isn't that the thing you use to season your food?


Then what does that make the virginal?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Michael Diemer said:


> The psaltery? Isn't that the thing you use to season your food?


In the right doses it does yes.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Someone did a recording of all of the Psalms... it's available as a box set.... I'd love to tell you more, but I can't do it right now. If it interests you, you can find it....


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

You're confusing psaltery, "an ancient and medieval musical instrument like a dulcimer but played by plucking the strings with the fingers or a plectrum," with psalmody, which is when you make up psalms on the spot, like to make your day better in a context of improvised prayer. A separate name for the liturgical setting of the Psalms like in the Book of Common Prayer I'm not sure what the term for that is, but I haven't come across it in the Anglican setting.


----------

